# Meeting the group class- agility



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I can relate. Our obedience class on Sat. was a mad house. Kala was ok because we have been going to this club since she was a pup and is used to the area. I think I was more bothered by all the chaos. At our club they put red bandannas on dogs that are either dog aggressive or just really anxious. Even so, I think a lot of the dog owners are a little too comfy with allowing their dogs to approach other dogs. I don't have a big problem with letting the dogs sniff, but sometimes they sort of invade our space and some dogs just don't like that. I'm not sure what type circumstance you and Suri were in, but I just kind of keep to myself unless I know the human(who in turn knows their dog). This may be a bit harder since your class is off leash??? Also, you may want to talk to your trainer before the next class and just ask her to let everyone introduce themselves and their dogs and maybe say "this is Popcorn and she doesn't like dogs to get too close while we are training." or " this is jojo and she is super friendly and loves to sniff other dogs". Ok, sounds silly but maybe it would make everyone more comfortable and know their bounds.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks KM. I should have mentioned the trainer did do an introduction in a circle and nothing was mentioned from the owners. Their dogs were/seemed pretty obedient accept the aggression with the GS. I suppose maybe it is normal if your group uses bandannas. i intend to take your advise and keep my distance. Suri is pretty mellow with new people, she is friendly but does not push herself and allows them to pet her but when she is done she will move away. She has never shown this type of behaver so I am hoping she does not pick up on it either.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sorry I feel something is not right? So you all ready are running full courses on your first class? The instructor is letting a 10 month old shepard run he is way to young to run a course he should be doing foundation work maybe just starting to learn some equipment. I know you said this is a not too serious group but running a puppy is just wrong. Growth plates are not closed on this dog for another 4 months.

As for aggression it was the first class so now you know the other dogs have issues hopefully your insructor now knows and will be figuring out a plan for those dogs. Look in my class if I have an aggressive dog I start working on that problem first and the agility is not the priority if the owner doesn't like it then they never should of raised a problem dog. I have never had to kick anyone out yet but if the owner didn't want to listen or work on the aggression problem exactly as I say then I would ask them to leave.

Now next class the instructor should give the problem dogs exersices to work on those problems and those dog will not be off leash yet. It is good that you want to compete and if this is the best you can do for training then thats fine. Now what to do start going to agility trials and volunteer to pole set or leash run or any job I am sure they would love to have you. With the best seat in the house you will see who is the best and those are the people you can learn from ask questions take notes and get involved with there agility clubs and find out who is also giving lessons at a higher level.

Dogs in agility class do not need to play or even be friends so keep your spacing and always be on the watch for the other dogs and protect your dog. 


The GS lady needs to bring her crate tyeing her dog to a gate is not right if she can't be with it and be working it she must use a kennel I do and you should also. If you ever do NADAC it is a rule no tyed up dogs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Rocket - glad you mentioned a few things.

We took one on one classes and was advanced to group 2. Technically it would be week 6. 

I mentioned the ages for that reason. The GS was not even full grown at all obviously. This did bother me. And I recall reading the rules and it stated something like 16-18 months. 

The trainer has great experience and competes and titles her dogs so she has a strong background. Maybe with it being the first time we were all together she was testing the waters.....we will see next Tuesday how it goes.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Hate to say it but some of the best never get better and some people that compete are not all that good even people that practice all the time and have done agility for years they just a blind to what they are doing. That is why I said go watch and work a couple trials then you will see who is the best. I mean I don't want to say your instructor is bad she is probably doing her best and for a pet class it will probably be fine even for the young GS but we will probably never know.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the GS jumping? I see no problems with a young dog running courses that is not jumping. We have a Bull Mastiff pup (maybe 6 months?) that does phenomenal, he just doesn't do jumps (bar is placed on ground) and no weaves. 

And this quote from rocketagility (sorry dunno how to copy it): "Look in my class if I have an aggressive dog I start working on that problem first and the agility is not the priority if the owner doesn't like it then they never should of raised a problem dog."

Are you serious? I highly doubt anyone would raise a "problem dog" on purpose. We know of quite a few dogs that excel in agility, and are dog aggressive/dog reactive, and guess what, they still do agility! If an owner/handler can properly control their dog who cares (as I feel) if the dog is aggressive or not. It's common practice (at least how I've known it) is just because your dog is friendly, does not mean another dog will let it get up in its face or jumping all over it.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

We use the red bandana method too (although aggression issues have been rare in my classes). Students with aggressive dogs are expected to keep a close watch, leash if necessary, and keep away from other's working spaces. Dogs are not crated between sequencing in my class (they are crated while waiting for class to start and after class if not leaving immediately), but that seems like a good idea - I think I will start that with my dog. It has been made very clear by my instructor that class is definitely not play-time, and we should not allow our dogs to approach others. I like that. I think this cuts down on any potential for aggression or altercations between the dogs.

I have taken agility classes with two instructors at my agility club before I found the right instructor for me. From what I have seen every instructor has their own methods and philosophy about training, and each one seems to think their way is the best way (JMO). Also, I don't know if it is just the agility "culture" in my area, but many of the more seasoned handlers seem to be very aloof about their dogs and the sport in general. I am a beginner to agility (but I am addicted). Cosmo and I have slowly worked through foundation classes and we are now in intermediate 1. I think it is a great team sport and just want to have fun and maybe some day compete when Cosmo and I are both ready. I wish my classmates were a little more friendly and sharing of their experiences. Good idea about volunteering and going to trials Rocket - I will try that. Seems like a great opportunity to observe and learn.

How do standard poodles stack up against Boarder Collies in terms of agility? (My class has a few Boarder Collies and they are exceptionally fast, although they are all more experienced than the rest of the class.)


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

MericoX said:


> Are you serious? I highly doubt anyone would raise a "problem dog" on purpose. We know of quite a few dogs that excel in agility, and are dog aggressive/dog reactive, and guess what, they still do agility! If an owner/handler can properly control their dog who cares (as I feel) if the dog is aggressive or not. It's common practice (at least how I've known it) is just because your dog is friendly, does not mean another dog will let it get up in its face or jumping all over it.



No I know no one does it on purpose except Micheal Vick, and like I said I have not had to kick anyone out yet but if I feel a dog is too dangerous I will have to do the right thing and ask them to leave and get help I need to protect the other class members. I teach agility and I compete in agility agressive dogs are frowned on and don't last long 2 episodes of aggression in most venues and they are out good dogs in agility or not.
I do work with these dogs and do everything I can for them but I am sure one day I will meet an aggressive dog that will require a lot of work that can not be worked on in a class full of high energy dogs in the small training area I have to teach in. Who cares hmmm just about everyone first trial I ever went to I had every aggressive dog pointed out to me be carefull of that dog and that one and that handler is @#$%^ . Look dog aggression is a topic that a ton of people avoid and a lot of people with dogs that show signs of it also avoid it maybe it will get better or maybe my dog only doesn't like that other breed of dog.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Curlydogs said:


> We use the red bandana method too
> 
> I have taken agility classes with two instructors at my agility club before I found the right instructor for me. From what I have seen every instructor has their own methods and philosophy about training, and each one seems to think their way is the best way (JMO).
> 
> ...



_I don't think I would want to do the red bandana method people are to self conscious enough without having to keep a bandana on the dog forever and so far every dog that I have worked with has got better knock on wood._

_I know there is more than one philosophy and I try my best to explain that and I let them know right off the bat what I think and what Philosophy I promote and train for. I try to keep them fair no one way is best for everyone._

_I think you will find the more competitive people are, many times they don't like the competition so why help some new person unless you are paying for there expertise. I think the other part of this puzzle is a lot of people don't like getting advice and dog training is right up there with don't tell me how to raise my kid! lol It sound like your heart is in the right place and having fun is probably the way to go you will make some great friend in this sport._

_How do Spoos stack up to borders well for the most part not too bad but if you want to go to worlds with a Standard I don't think it has been done before. Rocket is fast but not as fast as a border on his game a friend of mine has a border she took to worlds last year and if she ran clean and I run clean there is almost a 10 second difference. Tighter turns and a running dog walk just wont cut it I don't think. But I have a mini puppy now we will see what he can do in a year or 2.lol _


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The GS did weaves twice and the jumps (12 inch). It was not repetitive but still something struck me wrong about it. 

I like the instructor fine and will stick with this because she is a good teacher. So it seems that there are some DA dogs from the feedback and I intend to keep to myself as well as distance because I want nothing to set Suri back. She is a natural it seems and I know she has great potential. 

I love my well behaved girl


----------

